# New Member Here



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi everybody! I just bought myself an 07 28KRS and I can't wait to use it. I'm from the Charleston, SC area and I'm married with two kids. Boy-7.5 years, Girl-2.5 years. I think this is one great forum and I just keep on learning from it. I am a newb so I'm sorry If I don't post too well. I read all of the rules so I think I'm doing O.K. so far. I thought I saw a new ROO owners topic or area here somewhere but now I can't find it. I'm sure I'll come across it again. Well hopefully I can pick up my new ROO by Friday but this Hurricane is trying to mess my up. Oh well, I'll be campin soon enough. Maybe first trip to Hilton Head or Charlotte.... Thanks for a great site!

Brain


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to the site, and enjoy your new tow

Will


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

TheBrain said:


> . I thought I saw a new ROO owners topic or area here somewhere but now I can't find it. I'm sure I'll come across it again.
> Brain


Welcome!

Try the 'Search' at the top right, I'm sure that'll help you find the topic you were interested in - it's helped me out quite a bit so far - still haven't bought an OB yet though.....working on it, so you're way ahead of us!

Ali


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to the cult.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10178

This one might be the one.

Also if you find someone who has one, click on there name , then in the upper right, click on profile options and then there posts. You can then see anything they have posted on it

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YES!!!! The Tribe grows!

Welcome, TheBrain.

btw, I'll bet "have read the rules" puts you ahead of some ...









[ali, your time is coming !!!]


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome to the site. We live in Savannah, GA. Maybe we will see you around.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and good luck with getting your Outback!!!

And I have one question..........we have rules????









Post often.

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Ahhhh, Mensa has arrived.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome TheBrain to the Outback Family
Congrats on choosen the 28KRS








I sure hope the weather holds out for you on Friday so you can get your new toy

Don


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW! Thanks for all the responses already. This is great!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TheBrain said:


> WOW! Thanks for all the responses already. This is great!


What? An hour has passed and you only have 12 responses .... <hmmmmm, seems the rest may be suffering from "Rally on the brain" and have had their focus diverted>

LET'S GO, OUTBACKERS! NEWBIE ON DECK! WORK TO BE DONE! GET A MOVE ON!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, TheBrain!*








And congratulations on the new 'Roo!









I hope the storm dosen't mess with you too much!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome "The Brain"....have you or your son ever watched the cartoon Arthur? My daughter thinks The Brain is cool.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

welcome brain, quit trying to take over the world and leave pinkie at home. Enjoy the site


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10178
> 
> This one might be the one.
> 
> ...


Hey John,

That's the one. Thanks a lot!

Brain


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome "The Brain"
Hope you have a great time with your TT.


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Hokie said:


> welcome brain, quit trying to take over the world and leave pinkie at home. Enjoy the site


LOL! You know Pinky huh? You might be showing your age....

Brain


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site.









Enjoy your Outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, Brain.

I'm sure you will enjoy your new Outback!

On another note, Geez, now we have The Brain and The BigBadBrain. What next?









Mark

BTW.. what ever happened to BigBadBrain? I don't remember seeing him around lately.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Congratulations on your new TT!! Time to go have some fun! See you out there!!!









Eric


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Rules?

There are rules?










Welcome to the forum. We are from Southwest Georgia. Hopefully we'll see you around.

Jim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site " TheBrain"

Your kids will love the Outback and I can feel the relaxation a coming.

Look around, make yourself at home and ask any questions. The board is a great place to bounce some ideas off of and get real answers not just a line from a salesman.


----------

